# Question about foxs



## ameeyal (23 March 2015)

A quick question, i did a fun ride organised by a local hunt yesturday, i rode down a track and saw a fox kept in a pen in some woods, does anyone know why a fox in kept in a pen. Thanks.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 March 2015)

Some people do have pet foxes that's a possible reason .
Apart from that I suppose it might be a female acting as a lure so they can easily shoot the dog foxes ,bit like a Larson trap with birds .
There's no reason for a hunt to have a fox in a pen .


----------



## jrp204 (23 March 2015)

Was it in a trap? It will look like a small pen.


----------



## ameeyal (23 March 2015)

I dont know if it was something to do with the hunt, but its a very "hunting" area. 
The pen was a 15 foot square pen, the fox was sunbathing on top of its housing. That was in a wooded area. { away from the public}


----------



## HeresHoping (23 March 2015)

ameeyal said:



			I dont know if it was something to do with the hunt, but its a very "hunting" area. 
The pen was a 15 foot square pen, the fox was sunbathing on top of its housing. That was in a wooded area. { away from the public}
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't sunbathing, he was having a post lunch siesta, having eaten all the hen pheasants that were being kept in there.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (23 March 2015)

HeresHoping said:



			He wasn't sunbathing, he was having a post lunch siesta, having eaten all the hen pheasants that were being kept in there.
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## Juni141 (23 March 2015)

HeresHoping said:



			He wasn't sunbathing, he was having a post lunch siesta, having eaten all the hen pheasants that were being kept in there.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I was about to say HH!! No doubt that was a pheasant pen and he was feeling pretty pleased with himself....and full.


----------



## cremedemonthe (23 March 2015)

HeresHoping said:



			He wasn't sunbathing, he was having a post lunch siesta, having eaten all the hen pheasants that were being kept in there.
		
Click to expand...

lol, very good and probably true


----------



## twiggy2 (23 March 2015)

I thought pheasant pens would be empty this time of year as they are released before the shooting season not after it


----------



## Countryman (23 March 2015)

It would not be anything to do with the hunt. If you are sure you saw a fox than it will have been caught in a trap - that can look like a cage or pen - , most likely by a gamekeeper, and will have been shot by now.


----------



## RunToEarth (23 March 2015)

HeresHoping said:



			He wasn't sunbathing, he was having a post lunch siesta, having eaten all the hen pheasants that were being kept in there.
		
Click to expand...

In March? I really doubt it.


----------



## HeresHoping (23 March 2015)

RunToEarth said:



			In March? I really doubt it.
		
Click to expand...

Dearie me, I was being tongue in cheek.

I suspect, in reality, it was a dead one, laid out and awaiting removal.  I can't believe a fox would allow a whole troop of horses go past without ducking for cover.


----------



## ahorseandadog (11 April 2015)

Either: it was in a trap, it had eaten all the pheasants or it's a female used to attract male foxes to kill.


----------

